# Kingfish cakes



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Had plans to grill some kingfish for dinner but the weather had other plans... Tornado warning, heavy rain, and hail! I like to grill but I'm not quite desperate enough to stand out in that.

Thankfully I remembered the captain I fished with talking about using king fish instead of crab to make kingfish cakes.

I've only cooked kingfish 3 times and I have to say I actually liked this way the best so far.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Wow! That's some serious rain!!!

Those cakes look great, I think people don't give kingfish enough credit for being a pretty good eating fish.


----------



## POP A TOP 1 (Dec 10, 2011)

How about a little " how to" on dem cakes!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

POP A TOP 1 said:


> How about a little " how to" on dem cakes!


X2. I've got a bunch of it in the freezer...


----------



## POP A TOP 1 (Dec 10, 2011)

Well Hollywood1053-- guess we're on our own on dat "how to" business.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Oh well....


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

first cut all the red meat off kf meat

cook king fillets or balls in crab boil until "just done" and barely flaking

drain and cool, then put in fridge, when cool flake apart w a fork

use any crab cake or fish cake recipe after that


----------

